
Shaarli: Self-hosted del.icio.us alternative - subbz
http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=php:shaarli
======
voltagex_
I've finally switched to pinboard.in - the browser addons are definitely not
as good, though.

~~~
mullingitover
Pinboard is great, the bookmarklet is the only addon I need. It's got one of
the best tech communities out there, and it's basically del.icio.us in its
heyday. Thank you, Maciej.

~~~
voltagex_
Ever tried to pin something on github.com? All the major browsers have
disabled bookmarklets that conflict with content security policies.

~~~
mullingitover
I can't recall ever having a problem pinning stuff from github. Just to sanity
check my own memory, I tried it just now. It worked fine.

edit: and this was using the 'popup with tags' bookmarklet from pinboard's
howto page [1]

[1] [https://pinboard.in/howto/](https://pinboard.in/howto/)

~~~
voltagex_
"Content Security Policy: The page's settings blocked the loading of a
resource at self ("script-src [https://assets-cdn.github.com](https://assets-
cdn.github.com) [https://collector-cdn.github.com"](https://collector-
cdn.github.com"))." for me

------
petercooper
Definitely not as featureful as something like this, but when Delicious
started to go down the pan I switched to a simple Ruby script and a Dropbox-
synced data file between all my machines. Several years in, it's still working
a treat! "Dropbox + simple script" seems to be a great mechanism for many apps
if you don't need easy public access.

------
detaro
Interesting, although after reading the first bullet point ("Minimalist design
(simple is beautiful)") looking at the screenshots was ... surprising ;)

------
jcastro
Also check out [https://bookie.io/](https://bookie.io/)

~~~
Tepix
Thanks. I like the fact that it is self-hosted (unlike pinboard)

------
orblivion
Next question is one of federation (delicious, after all, works as a search
engine because of multiple user input). It would be really cool to see a world
where all these roll-your-own things are starting to connect.

~~~
reitoei
RSS?

~~~
orblivion
That's good for following, but not searching the world.

By contrast, somehow, Mediagoblin intends to federate in a searchable manner,
as I understand. But, I don't know how that's going to work.

------
fweespeech
If you are interested in drawing attention, I'd suggest maybe hosting a cheap
demo version on like a $5 DO instance for people to play with. ;)

------
anjanb
After leaving delicious, I've been using google
bookmarks([https://www.google.co.in/bookmarks/](https://www.google.co.in/bookmarks/)).
Isn't anyone else using it ? If anyone has tried using google bookmarks, how
would you compare it with pinboard.in ?

------
fbartels
The project has not been updated for quite some time by the original author,
but luckily there is a quite active fork on Github (including a public demo):
[https://github.com/shaarli/Shaarli](https://github.com/shaarli/Shaarli)

------
benoliver999
I used this for a long time and really liked it. It's very easy to set up and
works great.

------
mrgris
sorry but Shaarly is the best choice, free, secure, légé, taxonomy, rss feeds
and private bookmarks by tag. And a simple shared hosting is enough.

------
jtth
I believe these are called "bookmarks."

